# Rankin Dragon



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Not sure if this is the correct name.. But i'm looking into owning a lizard.. First i thought a bearded dragon, Then went down to a Leopard gecko.. Now have found out about a Rankin Dragon..:flrt:

For what i've gathered so far they are very similair to the bearded but just like a dwarf version. I'm quite drown to this type of lizard and wondering if anyone on this forum has one or now any information on them..

I gather so far they are very similair has looking after a bearded dragon.. Correct me if im wrong..

Has anyone got 1?
Have you got pictures?
What size approx are they fully grown?
Is a 3ft Viv a good size?
Are they handlable?
Easily Tamed?
Have they got a easy diet eg Live & veg?
Price range? Rare?

Shall look into major details of temps etc etc later on! get the basics first haha

Thanks :2thumb:

Thankyou


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Rankins Dragons are gorgeous  We have 2 female and a male adult, had 2 clutches of eggs from one female, the other we didnt get until the end of the breeding season. They are easily handleable but like bearded dragons there can be the odd skitty one but that can be down to the way/if its handled as a youngester. We feed ours a staple diet of meal worms and veg and they get the odd waxworms and locusts once a week. Our females are about 10 inches long with the male being smaller, although he's actually older lol. You can keep 2-3 in a 3 foot viv happily if youve got plenty of places to climb and hide and a big water bowl as they love to bathe. They are around £40-£60 each as babies, more for adults although they are harder to come across than beardies you do see them on the classifieds on here sometimes.

Here are ours (including some of the babies weve had this year)



















































































Also heres our caresheet/more info on them  http://www.ravinreptiles.co.uk/rankins.html


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww wow!! They are beautiful!!

They seem more froggier faced than beardies.. But i think for myself its more of a acceptable size.. thanks for the pictures.. & the caresheet.

Can they even eat mealworms when they are babies?

I've heard/read that mealworms can eat their way out of babie beardeds is they dont chew them properly.. apprently best to crush the mealwors head???

Just noticed you have some in sstock also.. pitty your so far away


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

I saw this one today in Leeds, she's lovely :flrt:



Tyrannosaurus Pets - Leeds - Rankins Dragon (F)


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww is'nt she pretty also.. They tend to look more "sweet" than the bearded dragon...

So are they actually a bearded dragon, but over the years just bred smaller? Or am i totally pointing in teh wrong direction lol


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

We start the hatchlings off on crickets for the first week or so, so the movement attracts them to the food then they are fed a staple of gutloaded mini mealworms and veg and then bigger ones as they get older, the adults have all been bought up on mealworms with no problems. Other people may disagree but they have all grown up quick and strong with no problems : victory:


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks.. I'm quite new to this so not sure whats right or wrong, but if your have grown up healthy with no problems i presume it okay


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Its like some leo breeders say you shouldnt feed baby leos mealworms but we do, as do most american and fair amount of uk breeders, weve never come accross any problems. Good luck in finding some rankins near you


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeh! Thanks for the information & pictures.. Your website is also great...

Looking forward to having Rankins.. Think its what im defo going to settle with.. But stil have leo in the back of my mind lol....


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Those pics have confirmed it. My Beardie is actually a rankins:lol2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Get both :whistling2:


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

lol, my hubby would kill me..!! He's already agreed to 4 dogs, 4 rats, 2 corn snake.. & he now agreed to 1 or pair of lizards has long has its only 1 more viv hahaha.. Suppose i could sneak them in somewhere


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Buy 1 viv stack instead :lol2: Always someway round it!


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Rankins are cute - we have had both beardies and rankins and their personalities as adults are very similar. Baby rankins (and sometimes adults) can be a bit scatty. Our adults had babies for the first time this year and we still have a couple left from our third clutch (grown on a bit as I'm so lazy and haven't gotten around to take pics to advertise) but guess we're probably too far away (Oxford)

Here are our trio of adults


----------



## CocoaCorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww they are sweet! all looking out the window..

Bet its difficult to sell when you've actualy bred them yourself..

Yeh you are quite far! i dont drive  which is a pain either does the hubby! Thanks anyway..

First though got to do all my research, & get the sizes for OH to make my viv, Then explain to him how to care for them, he's lazy when it comes to reading lol...


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

try the reptile taxi perhaps - don't know a link for it though


----------



## snikaz (Dec 27, 2008)

Other than the obvious size differences, are there any distinctive markings telling a Rankin Dragon from a Bearded Dragon ?.

Snikaz.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

*rankins*

yes rankins are the don! i have 3 trios
1.2
1.2
1.2
expecting plenty eggs later on in year well, 1 fem is gravid now, will be selling babys for around 55-65 i live in reading, berkshire and i am fermilia with reptile and can use it at the buyers expence

regards luke


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

snikaz said:


> Other than the obvious size differences, are there any distinctive markings telling a Rankin Dragon from a Bearded Dragon ?.
> 
> Snikaz.


The biggest difference as you can see in the pics of a rankin and beardie, is the rankin does not have a beard. Their heads are more rounded than a beardie and some if not most rankin owners use a staple of mealworms, whereas beardies have crix as a staple.


----------



## filardimarg2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a male rankins, i have had him for nearly 3 weeks now, his name is Charlie & is 8 months ols, i love them, always wanted a beardie but just haven't got the room for a large viv, so Charlie is in a 3ft viv, he is ok once out of the viv, but doesn't like to come out much but i had him out for a bath today & he jumped out & started to look out of the kitchen window, so sweet!! I have a german shepherd called Kiera, Charlie likes her, she goes up to the glass & he comes up to her, they are nose to nose through the glass, he isn't frightened one little bit, she has also come close when i have him out & he just sits there & watches her, cute!!
I feed him mealworms to, he loves them, he has also had some silk worms but doesn't like locusts.


----------



## ram_100 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Rankins*

Yes I have agree with everyone here Rankins are awesome. I have a male rankin he is lovely such a great personality. 

Nid is great, he loves being out and is very sociable actually hates going back in his enclosure, would much rather be on my shoulder or getting stroked.

Would recommend a rankin to anyone looking for a great beardie but smaller  (and cute)


----------



## jack32 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have just recently bought my first rankin from a breder in the Wyre Forest. They still have many dragons for sale at £35 each and they are 18 weeks old. To cotact them visit www.wyreforestlizars.co.uk
I highly recomend them, really good condition and great prices


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm picking my first rankins up at the end of January 
Can't wait.
im the same as you in theat i dont have the space for an adult beardie. Plus I always feel my hands are too small to properly support an adult beardie's weight lol. especially when they pancake haha.

I also have 6 leos and would recomend them too lol
xx


----------



## jack32 (Dec 26, 2009)

The website for the wyre forest lizards is actually www.wyreforestlizards.co.uk
Sorry the first time I spelt it wrong
: victory:


----------

